# Cost of 457 sponsorship to employer for existing employee



## msr (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm in Australia on a working holiday visa. I'm working for a small company who have said they're prepared to sponsor me for a 457 visa and give me a permanent contract. Sounds better than returning to the UK!

I've found these charges on the immigration website -

Visa Application Charge -	$305
Nomination Charge -	$80
Sponsorship Charge -	$405

What other costs are involved? e.g. Medical?

The company is already set up for sponsorship although the director thinks some rules may have changed since they last sponsored someone.

After searching the forum it looks like the whole process could be completed within 2 months - does this sound right? I'd want to have visa and contract in hand before resigning from my position at home (on sabbatical).

I'd also need to add my girlfriend to the application. We lived together in the UK for 2 years so have evidence of mail going to the same address, shared council tax bills, insurance, etc. Hopefully enough to satisfy the application.

Is there anything else I should be aware of?


----------



## Casmar (Oct 2, 2011)

I landed here on a 457 visa which the company said cost $10,000. 
They sponsor regularly - don't know what to think now.







msr said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm in Australia on a working holiday visa. I'm working for a small company who have said they're prepared to sponsor me for a 457 visa and give me a permanent contract. Sounds better than returning to the UK!
> 
> ...


----------



## msr (Feb 1, 2011)

Did they cover your flights, relocation, fee for an agent to handle the sponsorship process? Still sounds like a lot though...


----------



## faizz (Oct 11, 2011)

I am in melbourne on a 457 visa. In my case, the company first made a nomination for me (this would probably have involved the sponsorship charge which they would have paid) and gave me a transaction number to use to fill my online application. once i did that, i paid the visa charges (dont remember exactly what something similar to what you mention). 

Then I went for medicals - had to give only the chest x-ray as 457 visa is a temporary stay (though long term) visa. Ofcourse, the company reimbursed me for the visa and medical charges.

It took me about 4 weeks from the time I filed my online application and submitted my medicals for the 457 visa to be approved. I hear from other people that this process has slowed down now and can take upto 6-8 weeks.

I know a spouse can be added easily to a visa application and will get 457 dependant visa. In case of a girlfriend, immi website does specify defacto partners as eligible secondary applications, so you should be fine. You could give diac a call and confirm though.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

msr said:


> Did they cover your flights, relocation, fee for an agent to handle the sponsorship process? Still sounds like a lot though...


I would agree that this would also include the relocation cost.

I'm moving to Perth on Thursday on a 457 and the total cost so far, including relocation and flights, is close to AUD $8k (excluding agency fees - don't know how much the company paid the agent to file all the applications.)

@OP As you're already in Australia, aside from the cost of medical (if you require the same), there won't really be any additional cost. The cost of employing you is borne by your employer and as you're already in the country, I very much doubt that there will be any cost to you.

Good luck - my employer is already an approved sponsor but nomination and 457 visa approval took just over 3 weeks for me. The timeline also depends on which office you apply to - some DIAC offices are little bit faster than others.


----------



## Casmar (Oct 2, 2011)

No, I didn't have to pay any fees but paid both flights and all relocation costs,

Skeptical that they have told me this figure to hold me to the job, as the idea is you pay back part of the visa cost if you leave the company.

Does anyone have a real idea of the cost to the company for the 457 visa, if the co. are already an active sponsor?

QUOTE=msr;625275]Did they cover your flights, relocation, fee for an agent to handle the sponsorship process? Still sounds like a lot though...[/QUOTE]


----------



## msr (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks guys this sounds very positive


----------



## msr (Feb 1, 2011)

Casmar said:


> No, I didn't have to pay any fees but paid both flights and all relocation costs,
> 
> Skeptical that they have told me this figure to hold me to the job, as the idea is you pay back part of the visa cost if you leave the company.
> 
> Does anyone have a real idea of the cost to the company for the 457 visa, if the co. are already an active sponsor?


It would appear the only costs are those listed above and the medical. The company may also employ an agent to handle the sponsorship process which could be up to $5000 from what I've read previously.


----------



## Casmar (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks for that - did not have medical though, as was not required. Sounds like someone's been embellishing their costs to me!


----------



## GlobalIndian (Mar 1, 2012)

*Indian Relocating to Sydney - Need advise*

​


faizz said:


> I am in melbourne on a 457 visa. In my case, the company first made a nomination for me (this would probably have involved the sponsorship charge which they would have paid) and gave me a transaction number to use to fill my online application. once i did that, i paid the visa charges (dont remember exactly what something similar to what you mention).
> 
> Then I went for medicals - had to give only the chest x-ray as 457 visa is a temporary stay (though long term) visa. Ofcourse, the company reimbursed me for the visa and medical charges.
> 
> ...


Hey, When you moved from india to Australia did they cover your Flight charges, Initial Accomodation etc. I have a offer from a consulting firm in Sydney & they have offered to sponsor me (I'm crrently in India on 457 - they will transfer the sponsorship from my existing employer to them) & offered me a 90k+Super. However, they are not ready to take on the relocation costs (flights, Initial Hotel stay) - The recruitment agent is saying that at this level, no australian firm take care of relocation. Just want to ask, is it true? When you moved did you firm take care of your relocation costs?


----------

